# It's all about Vietnam's creatures and plants



## AnhBui (26 Sep 2016)

Pretty excited found many valuable posts in ABV. Old but gold. Here is another one. Again I am so so lazy for translation 

----------------------------------------




_Cyrtodactylus cattiennensis - discovered by a group of German and Vietnamese scientists - Sept. 2009_
























_Cassia javanica_





_Sus scrofa_




_Pycnonotus aurigaster - eggs_




_Pycnonotus aurigaster_










_Doritis pulcherrima_




_Doritis pulcherrima - mutation_




_Porpax elwesii_




_Sphenomorphus buonloicus_




_Spathoglottis affinis_




_Suncus sp_.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2016)

Nice pictures  thanks for sharing them!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2016)

Hi AnhBui, Stunning. Love the last photo so cute


----------



## AnhBui (26 Sep 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Nice pictures  thanks for sharing them!
> Cheers
> hoggie



Thanks



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi AnhBui, Stunning. Love the last photo so cute



As per caption this creature's max size is equal to a ball-point pen's head


----------



## AnhBui (29 Sep 2016)

Amphibian and reptile


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Sep 2016)

Oh wow that second last frog is something cool to see in real live.


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Sep 2016)

Amazing pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## AnhBui (30 Sep 2016)

More than an excitement to read the news
*--------------------------------------------
New species *_*Camellia quangcuongii *_*found in Bidoup national park - Nui Ba - Lam Dong *

Abstracts here

A group of botanists at the University of Dalat, Vietnamese Academy of Forest Sciences and Bidoup National Park - Nui Ba discovered and announced a new plant species in Bidoup - Nui Ba National Park, Lam Dong. The discovery was published in the Journal of Japanese botany number: J. JPN. Flour. 91: 226-230 (2016) and named it _Camellia quangcuongii_ to honour Truong Quang Cuong who discovered species distribution area in green broadleaf forest, 800 m height, in the area of Hon Giao mountain (boundary of Lam Dong and Khanh Hoa).

* 

 






















*
_Camellia quangcuongii - _Photo: Luong Van Dung


----------



## AnhBui (4 Oct 2016)

_*Nui Chua - Part of Africa part of Asia*_

It takes 30 minutes from national park administration office to research area




First  creature we see is _Ceryle lugubris_




In this season you can see _Buchanania reticulata flowers _everywhere. In the next few hours flowers will close to prevent dehydration 




This is considered an unique symbol of national park. A big stone is on top of a smaller stone. They are surrounded by a vast and dry jungle of thorny plants




Despite the heat we keep moving forward. Most of plants here are low plants with big base to form large canopy against strong and dry winds. 



_Ahaetulla prasina - snake as large as a pen 1m long_

At 180m above sea level, heat is much more extreme. 

Very close to a small fountain we see _Christensonia vietnamica_


----------



## AnhBui (7 Oct 2016)

The heat beats us even local guy




After passing through several lower mountains, this is what before our eyes














_Cyrtodactylus caovansungii_





Mother nature under human's touch


----------



## AnhBui (14 Oct 2016)

* PHƯỚC BÌNH NATIONAL PARK*

Location: Ninh Thuan
Coordinates: 11o58’32” - 12o10’00” N
                    108o41’00” - 108o49’05” E
Nearby area: Bi Doup - Nui Ba National Park

Bio-diversity: Mainly dipterocaps forest. A combination of _Dipterocaparceae _and evergreen forest
                     With 327 species, 94 families, 25 orders. 50 species in Vietnam Red Data Book 2000 including 23 animal, 14 bird and 13 reptile and amphibian species
                      20 species in IUCN 2006 including 14 animal, 12 bird species
                      According to unofficial statistics there are 2025 species, 156 families, 584 genus of plants

Located at 60 km from Phan Rang




Long and winding and bumping road




Surrounded by old grown forest of rare and massive trees




We stopped by a small and beautiful water fall











_Acanthosaura lepidogaster 
_



_Calotes versicolor_




_Macaca nemestrina_










Two forest rangers are moving a hug wood log, a poaching exhibit, to their guard station.

Deforestation progress is bringing many species in the edge of extinction







_Aeginetia indica_




_Aethopyga goutdiae_




_Bulbophyllum putidum_




_Bulbophyllum repens_

















_Bos gaurus_


----------

